

Hands-On With Chromecast: Second Screen Still Act One, Scene One - beh
http://insights.wired.com/profiles/blogs/hands-on-the-chromecast#axzz2dTQhLzl3

======
adrianpike
I'm not sure why the audio wasn't working for him, but it all worked great out
of the box for me on my MBP. Even some obscure Flash video sites I tried out
would send both audio and video up to the Chromecast device.

------
orofino
It is certainly an interesting product, I'm hoping for integration into video
apps on the desktop (VLC please god). The news earlier this week about apps
being disabled is a bit disheartening, though their TOS clearly states you
can't distribute them.

It is clear that "slinging" content to your television is a direction we'll be
heading.

------
cbhl
I find it interesting that this article was contributed by a Brightcove CTO...

